# Dog House Ideas?!?



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey guys, me and some friends are planning on building a dog house for Bully this weekend.

I would like to get some ideas and/or pictures from you guys.
Bully is a inside dog, but i would like to be able to tie him up in the yard on nice sunny days 



I have:
ALOT of 2x4
Some plywood
Shingles for the roof
Carpet for the inside/insulation
Paint

Thinking of making it pretty big 4'x6'

One problem i have is that where i live, there is ALOT of moskitos! And bully gets reaction from them, so i would like to ad some kind or door/screen so he can go inside without beeing attacked by them.

Also i might ad a small window in there so its not 2 dark.

I aslo wanted to make some kind of water dispencer.. Need ideas for this.

I need it to be a bit higher then the ground, so i need ideas for that 2.

Any ideas is good! I have a big blank on how i want to build this. 

Thanks.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a good proven design.
Dog House Blue Prints


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's one more.
How to Build a Custom Insulated Dog House • Ron Hazelton Online


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

If it is cold there you may not want it big, smaller is easier to keep warm in. and for the door you can use something like mud flaps on a truck or some sort of heavy duty plastic that you can cut into strips so they can get in easier. Also with the window , more likely to let drafts and let chills in or heat during the summer months. If its just a day house and the dogs are inside dogs you could go with pretty and extravagant but if its an outside dog you may want to go with warmer and weather friendly .


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the info and links!  It would only be a day house(couple hours a day on nice days).


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

I made three dog houses, one for each dog lol. 









DO NOT PUT INSULATION BOARD INSIDE LIKE I DID. Unless you want to wake up to a snowing back yard


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

SMiGGs said:


> I made three dog houses, one for each dog lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO I asked you about that, saw that coming lol. Bahahahaha at snow.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Dog House Blue Prints
Video: Doghouse Log Cabin
Free Dog House Plans


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahahaha thats funny smiggs. But insulation in cali? You think your dogs have thin blood like you must? hahaha


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

So here is what i did sofar for the dog house... Im planning on doing more to it eventually. Bully goes in it, but not crazy about it lol

























Let me know what you guys think.:


----------



## kellisnow (Mar 13, 2012)

BastienBully said:


> So here is what i did sofar for the dog house... Im planning on doing more to it eventually. Bully goes in it, but not crazy about it lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice house!


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

You can order something like this for the door for like 20 bucks. And it's exactly what your talking about as far as a screen door goes.


----------



## BastienBully (Aug 8, 2011)

RealRasta said:


> You can order something like this for the door for like 20 bucks. And it's exactly what your talking about as far as a screen door goes.


HAHA!!! Thats awesome, i might have to look to see if they sell those around here. Thanks


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

i like these, cheap and gets the job done!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I so totally understand the Barrels and Dogloo. I have tried it all from wood to metal and nothing works better then a plastic barrel or a dogloo. I prefer the dogloo's and you can find used ones in good condition for like 25 to 30 bucks a little bleaching and their good to go. the Dogloo's are the only type of houses my dogs haven't chewed up. 

The others are nice BTW I have only one wood dog house that has lasted over 5 years and that is the one my husband and father made from my pony's old barn they tore down. It some of that good lumber you just cant hardly find anymore. The barn itself was almost 15 years old and not a rotten place in it.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Here's my joke of the day.. Just use mudd and hay/straw..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

LMFAO that honestly is probably cooler in the summer then some of the others haha.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

MSK said:


> LMFAO that honestly is probably cooler in the summer then some of the others haha.


lolz.. Yeah the dog will just think its a luxury above ground hole..


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

We lost our rabbit the last week of June to the heat well since I have a bad escape artist his pen became Dreamers pen once she was able to go back outside LMFAO. She so small that it was actually perfect for her check her out haha.










The bottom there was supposed to be her pee and poop area but didn't have anything to put another door down there so its just fenced in for now. LOL So this is one of our dogs houses basically


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

Rofl.. love it.. You could put 5 of her in there.. xD


----------

